# SMART failure predicted on hard disk 0



## Nelson09 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,
When i start on my computer i recieve a messege that, SMART failure predicted on hard disk 0. to continue i should press f1. what help can i find? 
In Africa it is not easy to find new hard ware replacement.
Nelson


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Find the name of the maker of the hdd. Go to there website. Find
and download there diagnostic tool, run it. This will confirm or deny
a problem with the drive. It may even give a option to fix it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Extra Note, back up that data on the drive before you do anything, because if not you are very likely to lose data if it fails.


----------

